# 30-06 Hornady SST Interlock problems/questions



## walexa07 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have taken 2 deer this year with my 30-06 rem 700 with the hornady 150g SST Interlock, one at 280 yards and the other at 200 yards. The entry and exit wounds were both very small........and the one at 200 yards went through a rib on entry and out the rib on the opposite side on exit. Entry hole was dime sized and exit was nickel sized. I thought these were supposed to do more damage, and want to change to a cartridge that will leave a generous blood trail.

The first deer was 140 pound 6 pt and had it not taken out his front shoulders I wouldn't have found him. It partially immobilized him, and he would push himself 30 to 50 yards at a time with his hind legs.......it took me about 40 minutes to get him into an opening where I could take a clean shot and finish him off.

The second deer ran like a raped ape and made it 35 yards before expiring, but the blood trail was nothing for the first 20 yards. I have difficulty seeing blood and had my father not been with me to track, I fear I may not have found the second deer. While cleaning him, I discovered it tore the arteries/veins from the top of his heart, and I believe had it been 2 inches forward or aft of where I hit he could've traveled much much further as well.

I am very open to suggestions..........

Waylan


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Nosler partition, ballistic tip, or accubond.

Sierra Game King or pro-hunter

Speer hot-core

Many others, those come to mind 1st.


----------



## walexa07 (Dec 7, 2006)

I thought the hornady sst was a ballistic tip?

Waylan


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I've never loaded or shot an SST. I have however loaded and shot thousands of Ballistic tips from 40gn .224's up to 150gn's in the 300Win.

I've taken 20 or so deer and a couple dozen coyotes with 140gn Ballistic tips from a 270Win running 2900fps and they do exactly what they should. Good wound channel, full penetration. Exit wounds from the size of a silver dollar up to the size of your fist depending on how much bone you hit and how far away your target is.

I don't know if you got a raw deal, bad lot, or what with your SST's. Beware products that are "just like" the original from another manufacturer.


----------



## walexa07 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

The SST's I have are in a hornady box, and each deer was killed with a bullet from a different box. I have no doubt that these were hornady bullets.........I just don't know why they are not being more effective.

Waylan


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I had problems with hornady interlocks not knocking deer down with my 06 too. I had to shoot a small doe 3 times and she refused to die. While field dressing her we found that all the shots were in the vitals, but there wasn't a lot of "shock" or meat damage. I played around with different weight bullets and finally switched to a nosler partition. Now they are the only bullets I use for big game in all my rifles. I have never recovered a bullet and I have only had to finish off 1 deer in 4 years. If you do stick with the sst interlock try using the 165 or 168 gr bullets, I tried them all from 150 to 180 gr and personally I don't think it made a difference.


----------

